# Berlin motorhome parking



## lucy2

Went to Berlin 5 years ago stayed at Pottsdam. On a day trip into Berlin by train we saw Motorhomes park near to the Brandenburg gate/Tiergarden. We are going again in 2012 & hope to stay nearer to Berlin centre than Potsdam, does anybody know if the mentioned parking/overnight facility is still available & the GPS cords.

many thanks 

chris


----------



## peejay

Hi Chris,

There are several stellplatz close to the centre in the database...

>Berlin Spandau<

>Berlin Kreuzberg<

>Berlin Mitte<

We stayed at Berlin Kreuzberg 2 years ago and it is arguably the closest to the capital centre with Berlin Mitte a close second. Surprisingly quiet considering its location and about 20 mins walk to Checkpoint Charlie.

We wandered around the Brandenberg Gate area but never saw any motorhomes parked up there.

Pete


----------



## Addie

We stayed at the same one as Peejay, essentially a recovery agents yard but cracking location.

However, I tried to find the link for someone recently and the Wohnmobile area of their website is now missing (and the MHF link is dead). Can anyone confirm they are still offering stopovers?

www.steinbockundsohn.de/wohnmobilstellplatz.htm (dead link)


----------



## Jean-Luc

We stayed at Tegel Stellplatze see page 2, 6th post, HERE


----------



## coppo

Beware of the Spandau one, we had an awful experience there this summer which i posted about on here.

Stayed at the Tegel one, about 5 mins cycle to Tegel centre and then the tube straight in which only took 10 to 15 mins. Alt Tegel is a lovely place to look around in itself, we had a day there, a nice meal, shopping and there is a lovely lake to walk around. There was also a lovely medieval market on next to the lake area.

Berlin is lovely as you already know.

Paul.


----------



## peejay

Addie said:


> We stayed at the same one as Peejay, essentially a recovery agents yard but cracking location.
> 
> However, I tried to find the link for someone recently and the Wohnmobile area of their website is now missing (and the MHF link is dead). Can anyone confirm they are still offering stopovers?
> 
> www.steinbockundsohn.de/wohnmobilstellplatz.htm (dead link)


Looks like this one has closed down, just checked the Bordatlas map which is regularly updated and its not on there, neither is it in the 2011 book. Shame as it was a good stoppover.

http://www.bordatlas.de/karte.php

Pete


----------



## Westkirby01

We parked on the parking plot outside the 1936 Olympic Stadium. No one bothered us.


----------

